# Alfred : My humane society rat ;)



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Poor Alfred was all alone, in a cage at the humane society.He is huuuuge!!! and I think people may have been nervous of him  I think he may of been depressed and slept most of the time. I went looking for a rabbit and came home w him LOL and I definetly made the right choice! He had scabs all over and had mites or fleas, so I treated him for it. He's def perked up and seems happy! Loves snacks, all the attention, and places to discover in our house! Welcome home Alfred!!!!!!!


















Big baby!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh he's gorgeous! He looks like a real sweetie. Congratulations!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Is he a pew? Srry can't tell from the pics. Or is he champagne?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG Look at the Squishy!!!! I love boy rats because they are fat and squishy!! haha very cute glad he has a good home now!


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

He's awesome!!!! Rat lover - sorry idk what pew or champagne really is lol but he's white as far as I can tell lol


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

What a sweatheart, I can see why you couldn't resist.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

PEW=Pink Eyed White. He is such a sweetie!!!


----------



## 021414 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cute, he will be happy to have his tail cleaned too .


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

he looks like a big ol' PEW to me. I have a failing for big ol' PEW boys, and little PEW girls...he looks wonderful and very appreciative of the change in his fortunes


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

He looks like such a squish of cuteness. Congrats on your new bub.


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Thanks! Someone mentioned about cleaning his tail, how do I that?


----------

